

WarNode.com : A free Multiplayer RTS Game in HTML5  - gouch

Hi,
I have developed a Warcraft-like 3D RTS Game in HTML5 / WebGL. Feel free to test it and give feedbacks !  www.warnode.com
======
t0
That is impressive. Which libraries/frameworks is this made on?

~~~
gouch
Thanks, I am using Three.js for the 3D, and Node.js and Socket.io for the
server side.

------
vanattab
Does not seem to work on Mint Linux 12 64 Bit Firefox

~~~
gouch
Yep, right now it is only working with Chrome, Chromium, Safari and Chrome for
mobile. Still have some issues with Firefox

